# Piggy Haircuts



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Two of my 6 pigs, the girls, Peggy and Hazelnut got (not very good) haircuts...to keep them cool in the Summer!

DSC_0145 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0147 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0151 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0154 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aww they have a look of dismay and shock Very cute


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww bless. Still I bet they will be thankful to feel cooler.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Adorable! They look like stuffed toys :001_wub:

I use electric clippers on my long haired now, but she's a coronet so her hair grows mainly in one direction! Since having her, my only requirement of new pigs is short haired!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I love them all scruffy, my Boris is easy to cut as his fur is finer, but Dylan has the thickest hair ever and throws the biggest strop when he has his hair cut, you would swear I was trying to kill him.

Love the pic's


----------

